# Jerk / twitch baits.



## USSWormy (Feb 16, 2009)

Might seem a redundant question, but I was wondering when people begin throwing these type baits in the various regions of all the site members.

Me personally, I start about this time of year, especially when there has been an extended warm stretch of weather.

So how about it fellas? Any comments from your region?


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Feb 16, 2009)

Are you talking about a hard jerkbait like an X-Rap or a soft one like a Fuke?


----------



## USSWormy (Feb 16, 2009)

FishinsMyLife said:


> Are you talking about a hard jerkbait like an X-Rap or a soft one like a Fuke?



Both Really...... Any type that are predominately used in the area where you live or fish.


----------



## goat83 (Feb 16, 2009)

I start throwing jerk baits as soon as the ice melts and continue throwing them through out the year. The smallies in the river will always bite, no matter the temp of the water. I just pause the bait longer in colder water.


----------



## Brine (Feb 16, 2009)

USSWormy said:


> Me personally, I start about this time of year, especially when there has been an extended warm stretch of weather.



X2


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 16, 2009)

I used them more in cold water then any other time - 2nd the long pause 

I also use small version 2-3" for trout year round!


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 16, 2009)

I use hard jerkbaits all year around. I use them more often from ice out to late may, I ease off them through the summer and then use them a lot again in the fall. I use soft jerkbaits all year, especially in the river for smallies.


----------



## SMDave (Feb 16, 2009)

I use both soft and hard jerk baits all year. I believe they are THE most versatile lures meaning you can very your retrieve style according to the fish's activity.

For sluggish and lethargic fish, you can use a suspending hard jerkbait or a soft jerkbait without a weight and just wiggle them in the water almost in place, which should entice fish of any activity level.

For more aggressive fish, you can use a floating or suspending hard jerkbait or a soft jerkbait with/without a weight using basically any presentation. This is why I love jerkbaits, they are attractive to sluggish fish and aggressive fish alike.


----------



## xmytruck (Feb 17, 2009)

you only need one bait... huskey jerk..


----------



## shizzy77 (Feb 17, 2009)

I toss all lures all year. I also fish spots that are all wrong and catch fish.


----------



## redbug (Feb 17, 2009)

I have purchased many jerk baits both soft and hard and fond that they hang nicely on my wall 
I guess i should try to throw them


----------

